# 28rsds - Broken Rear Slide Out Holding/support Rail Clips



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

On the last trip as I was taking down the rail for the rear slide out the clip that holds the rail in place just broke. I mean completely broke off. Anyone else have this problem? I was not even twisting it or doing something unusual with it. Just tried to unclip it the bottom portion of the release fell off.

Seems unusual that a weight bearing component should just break. Also, if anyone knows the part number can you tell me what it is since I will call Keystone directly. I may have to do the fixing myself since the nearest dealer is about 60 miles away.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

livetofish said:


> On the last trip as I was taking down the rail for the rear slide out the clip that holds the rail in place just broke. I mean completely broke off. Anyone else have this problem? I was not even twisting it or doing something unusual with it. Just tried to unclip it the bottom portion of the release fell off.
> 
> Seems unusual that a weight bearing component should just break. Also, if anyone knows the part number can you tell me what it is since I will call Keystone directly. I may have to do the fixing myself since the nearest dealer is about 60 miles away.


Keep in mind that you can use ANY Keystone or THOR dealer for warranty work -- does not have to be the dealer you purchased it from or even an OUTBACK dealer...


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Didn't someone else have this problem and reported that this "clip" is sort of a generic part on traliers most commonly used on awnings??? And easy to purchase.

Walter


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

About $8 from any RV store. It is the same part as the bottom retainer clip for the manual awning.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> About $8 from any RV store. It is the same part as the bottom retainer clip for the manual awning.


I really think the dealer should point that out to every Outback owner that has this type of slide out. Knowing that "extra" bracket is there could really make a HUGE difference in camping weekend. I could go with out having my awning out, but not being able to extend the bed would force us to go home (or at least a long drive back town to try to find one)


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Issue resolved.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Outbackers.com RULES!

Walter


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

livetofish said:


> Thank you everyone. Issue resolved.


How much was it where you live.


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> How much was it where you live.


My apologies for not replying sooner. It was $12.45 @ pplmotorhomes.com.


----------



## Outback Scooter (May 25, 2006)

I encountered the same problem with a broken clip yesterday (end of a long weekend in Canada).....nice to see that it will not be a major problem to replace the clip (and start carrying an extra).

Thank you all for the information.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

I always carry a spare ever since I had my first one go bad. Don't leave home without it!


----------

